# Poodle mixed with unknown terrier



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no idea but what a sweet lil face !


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I have no clue what he might be mixed with but he is gorgeous! What is his name? If you really want to know his background , they sell DNA test kits at some pet stores. I think they are a little pricey though. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi scatter...what an adorable dog! I got mine from the shelter, too, and we thought she was poodle mostly with some terrier in the woodpile somewhere. I did get the dna test done and she came back 100% poodle! 

Amazon.com: Wisdom Panel Mixed Breed DNA Test Kit: Pet Supplies

It's about $65, but that includes everything, including an envelope and postage to their lab. It took about 2 weeks and was very easy.

I didn't really care, either. We just wanted a family pet and she was so adorable in her crate. We think she's about 2 and we've had her about 4 months.


----------



## Scatter_Brain (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, we think he's adorable too.  

Meg, his name is Charlie. Thanks Meg and Bunny for the DNA information.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

What an irresistible little face 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't tell what kind of terrier, but at least half poodle. He is very cute.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG....how cute is he!

It looks like a lotta poodle to me....DNA tests would let you know for sure...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

looka like a poodle to me! so cute!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Pamela said:


> looka like a poodle to me! so cute!


Yes, he sure does look like all poodle to me too! A lot of times rescues just guess, ours here has been calling pit mixes "boxer mixes" for a while now...I guess to make them more appealing or something! Anyway I've always thought those "Benji" dogs are adorable! One of my friends has a little one named Olive and she's so sweet...she's mixed with a wire haired JR.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Like it was posted earlier, the DNA test ate simple and really not that much. Most shelters will post a dog as a mix of two "better" breeds just to quicken adoption. My friend adopted a " husky" mix from the shelter only to find out through DNA that the pup was Saint Bernard and Lab! Husky, maybe in size! If you really don't care and curiosity won't get the best of you just say he's a poodle mix. If you are like most of us, get the DNA test. The results may just surprise you. You might have a full poodle!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

IIRC, at the Petsmart where Cookie was in her crate from SavAPet (where we found her), her card said "Poodle".....including the quotation marks. LOL

Do the DNA - it's fun!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, your puppy is adorable! Charlie is one cute little dude!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

